# what kind is this



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

just wondering if anyone knows what kind of piranha this could be i have had the fish for 9months and its only 6-7 inchs long but very agressive. it will go after my hand when try move things around in the tank. where i got the fish said it was a black one but i don't think so but who knows


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Like You Got a Spilo Cf


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Spilo CF also...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, its a spilo CF


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

definately spilopleura complex form :nod:

Oburi


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its an unidentified (undocumented) piranha that is referred to as the common name Spilopleura CF.

Did I get that right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Oct 8 2003, 09:49 PM
> Its an unidentified (undocumented) piranha that is referred to as the common name Spilopleura CF.
> 
> Did I get that right?


Yes my son.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Its an unidentified (undocumented) piranha that is referred to as the common name Spilopleura CF.
> 
> Did I get that right?


----------

